
Avoid BetaPage[Dot]Co - mgav
https://twitter.com/mgav/status/1148209563633692672
======
mgav
It's a scammy Product Hunt knockoff > they waste 30 minutes of your time
submitting, THEN say they accept only 10% and it takes a month, unless you pay
$98.

